# Opinion on Looks!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Which Aquarium looks betteR?

Both are 30G *pic 1 is 24 x 12 x 24, pic 2 is 36 x 12 x 15

pic 1








pic 2


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

pic 1 looks better, but I like larger footprints. So to answer your question as stated.... 1. But I like tank 2.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Tall is pretty, but a pain to light and maintain, and not as much swimming space...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's input 

pic 1 is in Orangeville, pic 2 is in Toronto

the price is about the same, and I have made my decision now 

thanks again


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i wouldn't want to clean tank 1


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I like #2


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I think that depends on what kind of fish you are planing to put in it.
1: is good for angle fish and discus.
2: is better for the other fish.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I think that depends on what kind of fish you are planing to put in it.
> 1: is good for angle fish and discus.
> 2: is better for the other fish.


corals and that (in the picture, I forgot it's English name)


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Its an abalone.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

what will you be using them for? number one is good for planted tank, 2 feet height is not that bad, 3 feet now will definately need a stool to stand on when reaching the bottom of the tank. So I like number one, number 2 is too low, 15 inch...and the stand looks much taller than the tank, disporpotionate.


----------

